# Battery operated grease guns



## Vol

Do any of you use a battery operated grease gun.....will it pressure strongly? What do you use, how do you like it and what are the pros and cons of these grease guns?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Vol said:


> Do any of you use a battery operated grease gun.....will it pressure strongly? What do you use, how do you like it and what are the pros and cons of these grease guns?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike, I've had a 14.4V Lincoln Power luber for years and I really like it. takes a little getting used to, but rarely use a manual gun anymore. I still keep a mini grease gun for real hard to reach places. Mine will pressure strongly. 
Pros: convenience, eeasier to use most of the time, great when lots of grease is needed. Better in tight spots since no pumping required.
Cons: requires "3 hands" sometimes. Mine has a flexible hose. Let's say fitting is up high, and there's no place to lay the grease gun and the zerk is facing down. You have to hold the grease gun end on the zerk, hold the grease gun and pull the trigger at the same time, but I guess it's that way with manual style, too.

I've had mine for 7 years and haven't gone back to manual style, so i guess it must be a keeper. I also bought the 12V cig lighter charger so I can charge batteries in my truck. I like the Lincoln over the cheapo harbor freight types.


----------



## LaneFarms

I have a 18v lincoln and love it. Only drawback is you can blow seals out of bearings with it.


----------



## HOOKS

Been using a Lincoln 14.4 for couple of years now. Awesome. JD 3430 summed it up well.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

I have a 14.4 volt gun and have had a lot of battery and charger problems with that one. I now use 2 lincoln air operated guns and love them. Anybody want my 14.4 gun?


----------



## JD3430

Is it a Lincoln 14.4?


----------



## mlappin

I have a Lincoln air gun which works okay, but is a bear to get reprimed if the last person just keeps pulling the trigger after it's empty. Had a salesman try to sell me a high dollar 500$ battery grease gun once, even had a heater built in for in the winter. Passed on that, I have what may be the last two Alemite pistol grip guns made in the USA. Has two settings, the pressure setting will grease stuff the air gun won't touch. Most of the time though, if a grease fitting takes grease that hard, it should be taken apart and cleaned as something ain't right.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

JD 3430, Yes, it is a Lincoln. I bought it when they first came out. Maybe 10-12 years ago. Maybe I just had a lemon. The gun was fine but the charger and battery sucked!


----------



## JD3430

Huh, mine's been dead nutz reliable. Even made in China where all the junk comes from.....


----------



## Vol

Thinking about a Milwaukee....like how it lays horizontal and comes with a shoulder strap to tote it around freeing both hands. Comes with 5 year warranty and I have had good luck with Mwk tools.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

mlappin said:


> Most of the time though, if a grease fitting takes grease that hard, it should be taken apart and cleaned as something ain't right.


Dead on!

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

I have always like Milwaukee tools, too. I own probably 20+ Milwaukee power tools. Didn't know they made a greaser.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Mike, One of my hired guys showed me his fairly new Milwaukee grease gun. I too like the way it sits when you set it down on it's flat stand. He works on heavy equipment as a full time job and told me he used 9 tubes of grease on one battery. If that is true, that's pretty amazind and I might have to get one to keep in my p/u. Mike


----------



## mndairyfarmer

i bought the milwaukee, liked it so well i got the 2nd one. had a lincoln 12 volt, was good too but milwaukee is better


----------



## ARD Farm

Never owned one and don't want one.

I have a grease gun on every hay tool and I have a bulk greaser in the shop on a 135 pound open headed drum. The bulk greaser has a 125 foot grease hose on a reel. I can get out of the shop and grease an implement or a tractor and I use the bulk greaser to fill the grease guns on each implement.

None of the grease guns has ever had a cartridge in the barrel, always bulk loaded. Besides, bulk grease in drums is much cheaper for high grade synthetic grease than in tubes.

I stay away from clay based grease and only use full synthetic TFE fortified grease, the Mobil Extreme grease I use is certified for food processing facilities (not that I care, it says so on the drum......)

If you bulk load, there is never an issue with priming a gun because the load is pressure fed into the barrel. No air means no loss of prime or repriming.

To me. the best grease I can buy is like an insurance policy.


----------



## Mike120

HOOKS said:


> Been using a Lincoln 14.4 for couple of years now. Awesome. JD 3430 summed it up well.


Agree!!!


----------



## in-too-deep

I recommend the Milwaukee. Has a battery life gauge. AND it gives you an excuse to buy more tools to go with it.


----------



## 8gross

Got two Milwaukees. Been very reliable and the time that you can save.


----------



## JD3430

OK, I'm done. I cant read this thread anymore. I'm switching to the Ol Milwaukee.
Anyone wanna buy a lightly used Lincoln 14.4V power luber with case, AC charger, Car charger and 2 batteries? lol


----------



## deadmoose

Mike-

Did you ever bite on the Milwaukee? I am looking at getting one. The M12 looks sharp.


----------



## Vol

Yes, I have the Milwaukee and it is been excellent so far....really nice pressure....will push hard cake thru that you cannot get with a hand gun.....and the battery does really last. I don't think you can beat it.

I bought the impact wrench also....have not used it as much but fixing to set the fronts in about 2 inches on a tractor that was widened a bit past the rears.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

I got the M-12, too. bought it a few months ago off eBay. 
Got it for $30 less than cheapest box store, but there was a reason....it didnt come with the shoulder strap. 
Not sure if I want a greasy grease gun hanging next to my shirt, anyway. 
Like it so far.


----------



## cornshucker

JD3430 said:


> I have always like Milwaukee tools, too. I own probably 20+ Milwaukee power tools. Didn't know they made a greaser.


 I too like the Milwaukee tools and have the Lincoln gun. Will keep the Lincoln as long as it works or until the battery life is over and buy the Milwaukee.


----------



## cornshucker

Vol said:


> Yes, I have the Milwaukee and it is been excellent so far....really nice pressure....will push hard cake thru that you cannot get with a hand gun.....and the battery does really last. I don't think you can beat it.
> 
> I bought the impact wrench also....have not used it as much but fixing to set the fronts in about 2 inches on a tractor that was widened a bit past the rears.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike had a Milwaukee impact for about 5 years you will love it.


----------



## slowzuki

Anyone tried that makita that just uses a cordless drill to power it?

Anyone found better tips for guns? I have maybe 10 manual guns and only a couple of the tips work right even after replacing. Even the ones so tight they break nipples getting them off will loose more than 1/2 the grease out the tip instead of going into the fitting. Quite wasteful on expensive grease. Only so many telescoping driveshafts to smear the waste on.


----------



## RockyHill

ditto on looking for better tips . . .

besides the telescoping driveshafts, that which fall to the ground gets wiped up on clothing


----------



## Vol

slowzuki said:


> Anyone found better tips for guns?


I would say to give milwaukee grease tips a try.....as I said earlier, they will push hard cake thru with just normal finger pressure holding the tips and they have gripped(and not leaked) very well so far and I am into my second season with the gun.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Guest

I like my battery powered lincon. Mine has lasted 3 years and just used it today. Pushes through bout anything. Only tip i have is buy extra grease... i seem to go through tubes much quicker then my hand pump gun. Lol

Wish i had a grease tip that didnt lock on so hard after a hard pump


----------



## slowzuki

RE the hard lockon, thats the problem I suppose if not leaky. Tricks include pushing onto the fitting harder then pulling off or unscrewing the body of the coupler.



bbos said:


> I like my battery powered lincon. Mine has lasted 3 years and just used it today. Pushes through bout anything. Only tip i have is buy extra grease... i seem to go through tubes much quicker then my hand pump gun. Lol
> 
> Wish i had a grease tip that didnt lock on so hard after a hard pump


----------



## rajela

What about the M18 is it worth the price difference to get the 18V over the 12V


----------



## JD3430

I would say yes if you already have 18v tools. Then you can use batteries, chargers together.
I already had a few 12 v tools. I have a lot of the 28v tools. 
Bought the 12v grease gun. With the newer batteries, its plenty strong.
Just picked up the 12v automobile charger last night.


----------



## mlappin

Alemite tips used to be made in the USA, can't say for sure anymore as I bought in bulk years ago and haven't bought any in 3-4 years.

I see DeWalt offers a grease gun now as well. I've been looking at the Milwaukee but hate having to make space for yet one more charger.

I may pick the DeWalt up and see what happens.


----------



## rajela

I have some dewalt tools but none are 20 volts so it would still mean one more charger.


----------



## slowzuki

They still sell one that takes the 18 V nicads too.


----------



## mlappin

slowzuki said:


> They still sell one that takes the 18 V nicads too.


Yup, that's my baby. I just can't see switching brands or battery types.

After putting up grain bins last fall we are now the owners of:

(3) 1/2 drive impacts

(2) 3/8 drive impacts

(10) 18volt ni cad batterys

(2) 1/2" hammer drill/drill/driver

Then I already had:

(2) 1/4 impact/screw gun

(2) regular flashlights with the rotating head

(2) fluorescent worklights

(1) snake light

(2) sawzall

(1) 6 1/4 framing saw

(1) rotozip

(1) shop vac

(1) heavy duty 1/2" impact

Would be way too expensive to switch everything over to a different brand or battery.


----------



## deadmoose

I bit the bullet today. Ordered up bare tool 12v Milwaukee grease gun, and 3/8" m12fuel impact kit with free Hackzall.

The impact is 1400 in/# compared to 1500 on a Makita brush less 18v. Looking forward to no lever on the grease gun. My cheapo tsc air powered was great when it worked for two minutes. Too finicky.


----------



## slowzuki

Here's the makita one I was talking about:

http://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=newaccessorydetailstemp&id=514&catid=2


----------



## deadmoose

I looked at that one for a minute. For $30 more I get one that is just add battery with a 5 yr warranty vs add a drill. I did not see the makita warranty handy. Comes w an 18" vs 36" hose. The Milwaukee looked like a better fit for me.


----------



## Vol

Yep, and I like how the Milwaukee sets on a cradle.....or a strap that you can put on a shoulder and free up both hands....they are really a nice set up....just can't beat em.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

I am looking forward to it. Time to go buy a case of grease. I know my loader is due for some. I have not been looking forward to moving cold grease with a lever gun.


----------



## Guest

Anybody know good ways to priming the licoln when switching tubes? The only thing that frustrates me about that gun


----------



## deadmoose

I had my first use of my new Milwaukee gun today. I greased my loader and am very impressed. Hopefully it keeps working as today.


----------



## JD3430

bbos said:


> Anybody know good ways to priming the licoln when switching tubes? The only thing that frustrates me about that gun


There's a little knurled valve on top of the gun. Crack it slightly. Now pull trigger for a few seconds. Air will escape the little valve. Now close valve. You should get grease.


----------



## bluefarmer

I posted in wrong place! What is the two speed Milwaukee 18 v grease gun are they all that way or just optional


----------



## deadmoose

It got answered there. Not everything that starts out great stays that way but so far I am very impressed with my 12 volt. X thousands in equipment to maintain and lube deserves a quality greasing. And a quality cordless grease gun.


----------



## cornshucker

bbos said:


> Anybody know good ways to priming the licoln when switching tubes? The only thing that frustrates me about that gun


When you put the new tube in a screw it back together back off of the canister about two turns then depress the air release like JD said when you hear all of the air come out then screw the canister back tight. On mine if I don't do this it is hard to prime, this way almost always easy.


----------



## mlappin

Broke down and bought what was supposed to be the 18volt Dewalt cordless grease gun, they shipped the 20V Li-ION instead. Wanted the 18V as I already have plenty of batteries. Called the place, they are gonna ship me two spare 20V batteries, so I guess as my 18V tools start to die I'll replace with 20V as I have the charger and three batteries now.

Anyways, very impressed with the gun so far, greased the entire semi while loading corn, have gone thru four tubes of grease total so far, battery still reads as fully charged on the "fuel" gauge on it. Haven't even had to use the bleeder on it either after the first tube of grease.


----------



## Bonfire

Check out the new Alemite 20V Li ion.


----------



## Teslan

bbos said:


> Anybody know good ways to priming the licoln when switching tubes? The only thing that frustrates me about that gun


Maybe it's the grease tubes I'm using, but when I need to switch tubes and I'm pulling the rod back there always is a bunch of grease that comes out the bottom. Even though the gun is empty. Makes a mess.


----------



## IHCman

Teslan, I think maybe you need to replace the silver tube that the grease cartridge goes in. I've had that happen to where the grease comes out the back when you pull the plunger out. I replaced that silver tube with the plunger and hasn't happened again. Our local Cenex store sells the Lincoln grease gun and carries quite a few parts for it and can order it if they don't have it.

Dad bought a 12v Lincoln when they first come out and it lasted us at least 10 years. The batteries did began to not hold charge very well and he was talked into having them rebuilt by a company. Wished now that he'd bought new ones cuz the rebuilt ones don't hold a charge as long as a new battery. A few years ago we broke the plastic housing on his so I bought another 12v to replace it. The 12v has worked very well for us and I don't want to be without it. Seems to have plenty of pressure.

I've had some problems getting them to prime after replacing the cartridge. Dads older one it seemed wasn't as bad. maybe 1 out of 10 cartridges would be a problem. My newer one seems to do it more often where it airlocks. I usually loosen that little plug on top and see if that lets the air out. If not I've taken that plug all the way out till it burps and grease comes out, then turn the plug back in fast as grease is coming out. Kind of messy but works to get the air out. I've had the same problems with airlocking on the manual pistol grip grease guns as the electric.


----------



## mlappin

Teslan said:


> Maybe it's the grease tubes I'm using, but when I need to switch tubes and I'm pulling the rod back there always is a bunch of grease that comes out the bottom. Even though the gun is empty. Makes a mess.


Thats from grease leaking past the seal on the rod, replace the seal if you can get one. I've found the cheap import guns ALWAYS do that even when brand new.

We always store our grease tubes standing upright with the plastic cap on top, when they sit on their sides the grease can flow a little then it traps air in the cavity when inserted into a grease gun.


----------



## Teslan

mlappin said:


> Thats from grease leaking past the seal on the rod, replace the seal if you can get one. I've found the cheap import guns ALWAYS do that even when brand new.
> 
> We always store our grease tubes standing upright with the plastic cap on top, when they sit on their sides the grease can flow a little then it traps air in the cavity when inserted into a grease gun.


I'll have to try that. It has always leaked past the rod since we first bought it. It's a Lincoln so I probably even could use the silver tube from my regular lincoln grease gun.


----------



## IH 1586

I bought my first one last year from JD. I don't know who builds them. It is the 14.4 V, comes with 2 batteries and extra tip. Been very happy with it. Compared it to all the others and liked what I saw plus added to my order so didn't have to pay for it right away.


----------



## slowzuki

Just picked up a 12v milwaukee, like it so far. Almost went m18 but the extra 30$ didn't seem worth it.


----------



## broadriverhay

I've got the Lincoln 14.4V , I really like it . It was the only one available when I bought it I think. Don't think I will ever go back to the manual type.


----------



## CaseIH84

JD3430 said:


> There's a little knurled valve on top of the gun. Crack it slightly. Now pull trigger for a few seconds. Air will escape the little valve. Now close valve. You should get grease.


I agree with JD. We use a lincoln at shop. It has couple tubes of grease through it a day. That is how we get the air out. Been great gun. Had for several years, pretty durable also, its had a rough life and is still going strong.


----------



## deadmoose

Good deal right now @ toolbarn.com for anyone looking to step into a cordless m12 greasegun and something else. Buy 2 bare tools get 2 free batteries, charger, and bag. Now througg 6.30.15.

http://www.toolbarn.com/milwaukee-m12-kit-promo


----------



## slowzuki

After using it for a month, this thing rocks with the M12 XC battery in it. 3 tubes of grease and I think the battery is still at half or better.

Have done the excavator 2 times including reinstalling a track and both tractors and their loaders once, and 3 hay baskets. Its about 1/2 the time as manual gun and get less grease on myself.



slowzuki said:


> Just picked up a 12v milwaukee, like it so far. Almost went m18 but the extra 30$ didn't seem worth it.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I just got another m18 about two weeks ago, they are worth every penny.


----------



## swmnhay

I bought a 18 V Dewalt bare gun 1.5 yrs ago for $89.I had charger and 2 batteries already.It sure is a lot better gun then a Lincoln,I think I got 3 or 4 of them that crapped out.


----------



## mlappin

Okay, two complaints about the DeWalt, and one I would think applies to all battery or air operated guns, noisy enough that you can't "hear" the grease coming out of a seal or joint.

The pressure relief on the DeWalt can make a mess in a hurry if you have a zerk that won't take grease, a better ideal would be to return the grease to the tube instead of letting it puke out all over something.


----------



## Gearclash

For years I refused to buy a power grease gun, liked my hand power pistol grips pretty well, and absolutely did not want an extra charger and batteries just for the grease gun. I have exclusively 18v Dewalt for my cordless tools. This winter my local hardware store started pushing bareback DeWalt 18v power grease guns at a reasonable price, so I bought one. So far, seems like a good buy. 9500 psi relief, tips seem to be junk. I replaced the tip on mine with a Lincoln.


----------



## slowzuki

So far I can hear the seals pop using the M12 milwaukee and there doesn't seem to be a pressure relief, just stalls the motor.



mlappin said:


> Okay, two complaints about the DeWalt, and one I would think applies to all battery or air operated guns, noisy enough that you can't "hear" the grease coming out of a seal or joint.
> 
> The pressure relief on the DeWalt can make a mess in a hurry if you have a zerk that won't take grease, a better ideal would be to return the grease to the tube instead of letting it puke out all over something.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

Use Lincoln Guadian, pretty reliable although it can't power through tough zerks that are choked up.

Have to use a hand pump gun for those.

I'd be interested in trying a Milwaukee though, sound promising from what you are all saying.


----------



## cornshucker

Got a Lincoln works OK but 90 percent of the time use an old American made pistol grip Alemite about only time I use the Lincoln is greasing track loader. Most of the time the pistol grip is quicker and don't have to worry about charging a battery. I would never use a battery powered gun on an universal joint damn good way to blow out the seals. Unless you are using 2 or 3 tubes at a time basically just a rich mans toy.


----------



## Bonfire

My cordless Lincoln is a pos. Handle is all cracked. Hard to get empty tubes out of it. I bought an Alemite pistol grip. No comparison. The Alemite is in a different league. Wish I'd known years ago.


----------



## mlappin

Bonfire said:


> My cordless Lincoln is a pos. Handle is all cracked. Hard to get empty tubes out of it. I bought an Alemite pistol grip. No comparison. The Alemite is in a different league. Wish I'd known years ago.


Have three of those on the farm, got the last of the American made ones, now even Alemites might be made here but of "imported components". Still liking my DeWalt though, coulter cart has over 50 grease zerks on it, 2 per shank then your hinges on the wings, three on the main rockshaft, two on each wing rockshaft, etc.



cornshucker said:


> Got a Lincoln works OK but 90 percent of the time use an old American made pistol grip Alemite about only time I use the Lincoln is greasing track loader. Most of the time the pistol grip is quicker and don't have to worry about charging a battery. I would never use a battery powered gun on an universal joint damn good way to blow out the seals. Unless you are using 2 or 3 tubes at a time basically just a rich mans toy.


I've had several manuals over the years that specifically say to grease a u joint until you hear the seal "pop".


----------



## Gearclash

I'm not worried about blowing seals on U-joint with a power greaser. Variable speed trigger lets you pump slow so excess has time to leak out, and listen and count the plunger strokes so the joint doesn't get over greased in the first place.

Two things I've learned about power grease guns. I like the LED light on them. How many zerks are in an obscure spot you can't see very well? I also will be going through more grease. Too easy just to hold the trigger and go.


----------



## ARD Farm

Can't say as thouugh I've ever wanted one. I have a penumatic one and plenty of air hose (couple hundred feet if necessary) to do my greasing with. They look like a PITA.

I gave up on grease tubes years ago. I b uy my grease in 150 pound open head drums and drop the air grease pump in that. I use the bulk greaser to fill my hand gun via an Alemite fitting on the gun itself.

My bulk greaser has 100 feet of grease hose itself, more than enough to get around the shop inside.


----------



## Vol

ARD Farm said:


> Can't say as thouugh I've ever wanted one. I have a penumatic one and plenty of air hose (couple hundred feet if necessary) to do my greasing with. They look like a PITA.
> 
> I gave up on grease tubes years ago. I b uy my grease in 150 pound open head drums and drop the air grease pump in that. I use the bulk greaser to fill my hand gun via an Alemite fitting on the gun itself.
> 
> My bulk greaser has 100 feet of grease hose itself, more than enough to get around the shop inside.


Battery operated grease guns are great.....not a PITA....dragging around 100 feet of hose is a PITA. I use a Milwaukee and really like it....especially on my square baler.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm

Different strokes for different folks. With a penumatic gun, I've never had the need....and my grease hose on the bulk greaser rolls up on a self storing reel.

At least posters on here grease their stuff. Around these parts, the norm is never grease anything until it breaks and then scratch you head in wonderment.....


----------



## slowzuki

"Grease worms must have got into it and eaten it all"


----------



## bluefarmer

I know this is an old thread, but for my birthday this year I was awarded a 18 volt millwaukee grease gun, and it is very hard to get the air out, and I am thinking it pumps so fast plunger can't keep grease up and it gets air locked while I'm trying to grease something. Anyone else having this problem


----------



## Vol

bluefarmer said:


> I know this is an old thread, but for my birthday this year I was awarded a 18 volt millwaukee grease gun, and it is very hard to get the air out, and I am thinking it pumps so fast plunger can't keep grease up and it gets air locked while I'm trying to grease something. Anyone else having this problem


If I recall correctly mine was a bit aggravating the first few tubes of grease but after usage it eased up. I believe I pulled the plunger rod out a couple of times and worked it....and pushed the bleed ball in located on the opposite end of the rod.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

Just had a problem with brothers new m12. IIRC I took plug by air breather out, and unscrewed grease canister. Rescrewed, got most of air out, was able to push breather button to get prime. Manual was far away so I googled it and found that. Worked. Mine I only ever had issue with initial prime.


----------



## bluefarmer

Initial prime ain't bad on this one, I'm hoping with use it gets better. It is a 2speed and it seems to work a little better in low gear!!


----------



## slowzuki

Never had any trouble after initial bleed, have had to back off the holder tube if the button didn't get all the air.



bluefarmer said:


> Initial prime ain't bad on this one, I'm hoping with use it gets better. It is a 2speed and it seems to work a little better in low gear!!


----------



## Nitram

Okay I avoided this thread until today...I was afraid that y'all would influence me like the discbine you forced me to buy. Ps thanks you. So Milwaukee or DeWalt?


----------



## Vol

Milwaukee....I love mine....don't want anything else.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JMT

Nitram said:


> Okay I avoided this thread until today...I was afraid that y'all would influence me like the discbine you forced me to buy. Ps thanks you. So Milwaukee or DeWalt?


It got to me. Bought a Milwaukee as a fathers day gift for myself.


----------



## Nitram

Birthday was June 12 don't think I'll wait till next yr and Christmas is too far away! Surprise late bday from the boys inheritance!


----------



## deadmoose

Milwaukee. Only thing they are missing in a cordless lineup is a chainsaw....and Makita doesn't make a grease gun.

Look online amd watch for specials. Last month really good deals on milwaukee.


----------



## mlappin

I stuck with DeWalt as I already have other DeWalt cordless tools.


----------



## Bonfire

Nitram said:


> Okay I avoided this thread until today...I was afraid that y'all would influence me like the discbine you forced me to buy. Ps thanks you. So Milwaukee or DeWalt?


Do yourself a favor and check out the new (last fall) Alemite 20V Lithium Ion gun. I bought one this past winter from Fereby Johnson in Lynchburg. It's the cats meow. It's a two speed. Either volume or pressure. I also have a pistol grip Alemite which is very good as well. If your greasing something like tedder or rotary mower with a lot of zerks, that cordless is impressive. It has a guage in the display that tells you how much grease you dispensed into a joint and how much of the tube is left.


----------



## bluefarmer

My Milwaukee, I still have to run it at slow speed cause the plunger can't keep up and goes to suckin air. Then I want to throw it!


----------



## deadmoose

Something is wrong there.


----------



## somedevildawg

I ain't got one yet....maybe Santa will bring me one....I'll make sure to drop subliminal hints. Did ask a few guys at the Deere dealership abut em and they all said the John Deere grease gun, made by alemite was a great unit. They all said it would push the grease thru when others wouldn't, something about not having a relief valve, idk.....
Personally I wish makita made them.....all my other tools are makita lion cordless


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> I ain't got one yet....maybe Santa will bring me one....I'll make sure to drop subliminal hints. Did ask a few guys at the Deere dealership abut em and they all said the John Deere grease gun, made by alemite was a great unit. They all said it would push the grease thru when others wouldn't, something about not having a relief valve, idk.....
> Personally I wish makita made them.....all my other tools are makita lion cordless


Makita is missing out there. When I bought mine, they were my first choice. Have a couple of friends with about any 18v makita tool you can think of. At this point I boycott makita. Decided to get into m12 milwaukee. And Milwaukee does not make a cordless chainsaw. Problem solved. New Stihl came home.


----------



## somedevildawg

Why are you boycotting makita? I've had makita tools since I guess they came to the U.S. The SnapOn truck had them in about 78, I think I can still buy a battery for that drill, at least up until a few years ago I could....now have gone to the 18v li ion, didn't think I would like it as much as my ni cads, but alas....I like the lighter weight and miniaturization. I ain't sure of it, but I would guess that makita makes Milwaukee cordless tools, I ain't googled it or nothin, just looking at their tools....awful similar. I do remember several years ago that Milwaukee was bought out and the name was kinda "mass merchandised" if you will.....I doubt they tooled up to make cordless, which makes it even more bizarre that makita doesn't make one, if that's indeed the case.....or maybe they just feel there's not enuf market share......idk. I do know they make rebar cutters and the like, but they're probably the only game in town on those type items....


----------



## Vol

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/manufacturers/milwaukee-claims-exclusive-right-to-make-lithium-ion-tools_o.aspx

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

Dawg-I am not trying to preach here. Nor tell you not to buy them. But-they dont sell a grease gun. Beyond that, they make some good products.

My boycott me not buying. I am not asking you to boycott. Maybe I used the wrong term?


----------



## somedevildawg

deadmoose said:


> Dawg-I am not trying to preach here. Nor tell you not to buy them. But-they dont sell a grease gun. Beyond that, they make some good products.
> My boycott me not buying. I am not asking you to boycott. Maybe I used the wrong term?


Ok, I thought you were boycotting them for some reason, perhaps a reason I didn't know. I will boycott a company in a minute, my little way af saying I don't like something they subscribe to....HP has been there, lottery is there and of course Gov Motors......I'm not under any false pretenses that it's effective


----------



## deadmoose

They aren't on the naughty list like chipotle. More like Ford. At this time I don't own and do not plan to. Could easily change though...


----------



## Vol

bluefarmer said:


> My Milwaukee, I still have to run it at slow speed cause the plunger can't keep up and goes to suckin air. Then I want to throw it!


Take it back....like moose said....something is wrong.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer

Vol said:


> Take it back....like moose said....something is wrong.
> 
> Regards, Mike


My brother in law got it for me from northern tool, he's gonna check on sending it back


----------



## deadmoose

Warranty goes by serial number. I bought my first Milwaukee stuff not too long after my brother got a Ridgid drill driver. He had to register, send in this that the other thing, dna, firstborn, etc to activate their lifetime warranty.

So after I got my milwaukee I was set to do the same. Called them up, no reg required. All off serial. 5 year tool warranty iirc.


----------



## Vol

Saw this Dan Anderson blog on grease gun tips......both of these fastening type tips are very close in price.....Lock n Lube is $30 and the Univer-co is $32. The Univer-co definitely looks more user friendly if it will hold up as Dan opines.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in-the-shop/greasin-gadgets/

http://www.amazon.com/Grease-Coupler-Lock-Connect-Disconnect/dp/B00TLD6VR8


----------



## deadmoose

Bluefarmer-any progress?


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Ran Lincoln's from when they first came out. Have used alminites and milwalkies. Now own 18v dewalts. Over all dewalt hands down. Its hard to beat the battery life of the good old 18v batteries. They are one of the heaveier guns but so far they are the thoughest that we use. The pressure relivefs that all guns use we just plug off and then never worry about it. Next if i had to pick would be the old 12v lincolns. Except for being slow the batteries seemed to last well for the time, but they just would keep going with little issues.


----------

